# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Менеджеры загрузок

## Asteriks

*Чем качаете? Какие менеджеры загрузок предпочитаете?*

----------


## BiZ111

ДАУН лоад мастер и тока он

----------


## Akasey

качаю в основном только с торрентс.бу, поэтому мюторрент 1.8.2, иногда ДАУН лоад мастер или самой Ёперой

----------


## Asteriks

В менеджере ведь скорость почти в два раза больше! Качаю менеджером DownThemAll One Click. Дополнение такое к Мозиле. А DownloadMaster говорит, что доступа у него нет к диску или диск переполнен, нет места. Может, там в настройках чего-нибудь пощёлкать надо? Не разобралась пока в нём. Но качаю что-то прямо сейчас, тестю типа.

----------


## vova230

Качаю браузером, так как увеличения скорости при закачке менеджером не заметил, а проблем было больше. Теперь использую менеджер загрузок очень редко и только в том случае, когда сайт поддерживает докачку, а качать целиком нет времени.

----------


## Pasha_49

Download Master, потому что бесплатный. Менеджером а не браузером, потому что на потоки разбивает, тем самым выжимая максимальную скорость. И потому что можно докачивать, и докачивать с файлобменников, которые ссылку меняют(тот же frespace и megashre), с них всегда докачивает. И с мегашары сразу 2 файла можно лить.

----------


## Akasey

*Паша_49* а как ты Мастером льёш сразу два файла с Мегашары?

----------


## Asteriks

* Download Master 5.5.14.1175*

----------


## BiZ111

> *Паша_49* а как ты Мастером льёш сразу два файла с Мегашары?


У Мегашары есть *ДВА* сервера. Если файлы находятся на разных серверах - качаются оба одновременно. Если на одном - качаться будет только что-то одно.

----------


## VanyD-2

торрент, эт то))):3563:

----------


## BiZ111

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

